# Show Quality?



## Green Mountain Farm (Dec 31, 2019)

This is Ila. She is an 8 year old American Alpine and produces about 10+ pounds of milk a day. Do you think she or at least any of her future does would be show quality?


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Her udder is a good size


----------



## EJskeleton (Apr 22, 2021)

I’ve never showed goats, but I do have experience in milking goats. Her udder looks fabulous! She does look a bit skinny though, and for as much milk as she is producing, make sure you give her lots of protein and nutrients.


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

Only way to know is to take her to a show and see! From a confirmation standpoint, she looks like she's got a short neck and a steep rump. Fore udder looks steep, rear udder attachments are not great, and rear udder arch is narrow. She looks like she's got good body capacity though, a great medial, and teats that are good for hand milking. I'd be inclined to say she's more of a family milker or production (DHI) doe than a show doe, but don't let that stop you! And it's certainly possible that she could produce show-quality offspring if bred to a buck that will correct her faults.


----------



## Green Mountain Farm (Dec 31, 2019)

EJskeleton said:


> I’ve never showed goats, but I do have experience in milking goats. Her udder looks fabulous! She does look a bit skinny though, and for as much milk as she is producing, make sure you give her lots of protein and nutrients.


Yes, I’m slowly upping her feed now that I know how much milk she is producing.  I like to feed her alfalfa for protein and it does great things to her milk production!


----------



## EJskeleton (Apr 22, 2021)

Green Mountain Farm said:


> Yes, I’m slowly upping her feed now that I know how much milk she is producing.  I like to feed her alfalfa for protein and it does great things to her milk production!


That’s awesome. I use alfalfa pellets for my does. I have one doe though that tends to not eat all of hers. Just a random question, but what dewormer do you use?


----------



## Green Mountain Farm (Dec 31, 2019)

EJskeleton said:


> That’s awesome. I use alfalfa pellets for my does. I have one doe though that tends to not eat all of hers. Just a random question, but what dewormer do you use?


Cydectin. She rarely needs it, I go off of her FAMACHA score. Maybe 3 times a year if that.


----------

